# Pics of My Fish/Setup!



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

hey guys, havent posted here in a looooonnnnngggg time, anyways here are some pics of my fish for you guys to see....let me know what you think!
wild bi color 500 male 








little 1.5 inch ngara flametail








albino eureka red male 








and lastly, the new setup in the garage, six 80 gallon tanks









enjoy!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! Well done with your setup in the garage. Looks good.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Loving it! makin alot of people jealous with that garage setup bro hope u know that!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Makin alot of people jealous with that garage setup bro hope u know that!


Got that right.lol I'm envious!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

love that setup!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:fish: Man that is awesome!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks guys, i really like it also, if you notice the top two tanks and middle right one have dividers in them which divide them into 3 seperate sections in each tank, i can post a pic of that if you guys would like


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*pics*

nice fish and set up, FaF.




Park it like it's hot


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Park it like a car.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

heres that pic showing how the tanks are divided like i said i would post...yesterday haha


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow did you glue the dividers in yourself?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm never saw that pic before, thought about removing the silicone and inserting "slots" so that the dividers would be removable at any givin moment?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

those dividers has like a 3 centimeter opening at the very bottom of it so the water lever is always the same in each tank...and it being glass i can have one heater in the middle tanks and the two side ones will be about a degree off and i have thought about doing what you said marty, but i will probably do that later on...and its not bad since only 3 of the tanks are like this...it is nice though i can put different size fry in each of the tanks with no problems at all


----------

